# My tortoise has white eyes?



## sakura1234

Recently, my tortoise has a layer of white thing around its eyes. What has happened to it?


----------



## wellington

Hello and WELCOME. If you could try to post a picture of what you are talking about, someone might actually be able to give a more appropriate answer. Otherwise we can only guess, it got poked in the eye, cataracts, but only guess and there are a few more guesses. Please try to get a pic posted. Hope it is nothing and everything will be okay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Sakura1234:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I'll need to know a bit more before I can give you a good answer. Do you mean that the skin around the outside of the eyeball is white? This means the tortoise is being kept too dry.

Do you mean that there is a white covering the eye itself? This could mean scar tissue on the eye.

*What would you like us to call you?*

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## sakura1234

It's like there's a layer of skin on it's eyes? 
I'm from Singapore. 
I will try to post a picture of my tortoise here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I think I understand. 

Your tortoise has swollen eyes and is quite sick. You need to find a vet who knows about tortoises and get him some professional help ASAP.

In the meantime, increase the temperature in the habitat to about 85F degrees and keep him warm all the time. Soak him in warm water two or three times a day for about a half hour. Add some liquid bird vitamins to the soaking water.

Good luck with your tortoise.


----------



## sakura1234

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## sakura1234

What can I get for my tortoise to eat. It isn't eating the vegetables...


----------



## sakura1234

And if I don't take it to the vet... What would happen to it?


----------



## Yvonne G

If a tortoise can't see its food, it won't eat. If it doesn't eat, it dies. You need a vet for your tortoise unless you want it to die.


----------



## ascott

Please post a pic of your tort/torts eyes.


----------



## sakura1234

Okay.






This is the tortoise


----------



## ascott

You need to get that baby to a reptile vet straight away....you have a very very ill tort on your hands....

What is your tortoise enclosure like? What do you use as an enclosure? What type of uva/uvb lights and heat source do you have set up for your tortoise in his enclosure? What type of food are you offering him?


----------



## sakura1234

Okay...
It's enclosure is like a basket? It doesn't have any uva/uvb lights or any heat source. It eats vegetables..


----------



## ascott

> It's enclosure is like a basket? It doesn't have any uva/uvb lights or any heat source. It eats vegetables..



I am going to try to word what I have to say so that I do not sound offensive to you, as I am hoping that these conditions you have are simply because you do not know anything about reptiles....

The brief outline here of how you have this poor tortoise set up are the exact reasons for his failing health conditions.

A tortoise requires uva/uvb light rays (required).
Tortoise require a warm environment and you get this by artificial reptile heat bulbs or reptile heating elements.
A tortoise should not be fed veggies only...this will cause the ailing condition you now have here.

Okay, enough of that...more importantly, lets see if we can help you NOW make changes and see if you can save this tort...

How long have you had this tortoise and how long has he been in these conditions?


----------



## sakura1234

ascott said:


> I am going to try to word what I have to say so that I do not sound offensive to you, as I am hoping that these conditions you have are simply because you do not know anything about reptiles....
> 
> The brief outline here of how you have this poor tortoise set up are the exact reasons for his failing health conditions.
> 
> A tortoise requires uva/uvb light rays (required).
> Tortoise require a warm environment and you get this by artificial reptile heat bulbs or reptile heating elements.
> A tortoise should not be fed veggies only...this will cause the ailing condition you now have here.
> 
> Okay, enough of that...more importantly, lets see if we can help you NOW make changes and see if you can save this tort...
> 
> How long have you had this tortoise and how long has he been in these conditions?



Yea... Okay.. I duno how to say this... But it's not exactly mine... It's my uncles's one.. I think it has almost been here for a few years( about 4-5years?). The same time it has been in this condition.. below



sakura1234 said:


> Yea... Okay.. I duno how to say this... But it's not exactly mine... It's my uncles's one.. I think it has almost been here for a few years( about 4-5years?). The same time it has been in this condition..


----------



## dmmj

It looks sick to me, more than likely a RI. I would suggest keeping it warm, until a vet visit can be scheduled.


----------



## sakura1234

dmmj said:


> It looks sick to me, more than likely a RI. I would suggest keeping it warm, until a vet visit can be scheduled.



Okay.. Thanks.


----------



## ascott

Please explain to your uncle that the tortoise is extremely sick and it is sick because of the way he is being cared for....I would make sure that this tort is supplied with an artificial UVA/UVB bulb that he can purchase as a pet shop there....he needs it to be no closer to that tort than 12 inches...and the enclosure should be changed to a container something like this;

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/pr...eel-Tote.htm?gclid=CM2Dnp3imrECFaMaQgodIEHnCQ

remove the top/lid...I would get a couple of 100% cotton towels and fold them so that they fit smoothly in the bottom of the tote (making a soft ground for the tort to rest on)...I would then set up the uva/uvb/heat bulb on one end of the enclosure and leave nothing over the other end of the enclosure....this is not the ideal set up but it will serve as a hospital type enclosure/set up....we can go over a permanent set up later after you get this tort past this horrible medical situation...

I would get a flat container, something like this;

http://www.restockit.com/rubbermaid...7588969&ci_sku=3304CL&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla

Do not use the lid to what ever container of this style that you use...so get a container that you can fill with warm water (the temp you would use for a human baby) and fill it and have it ready....gently place your tort in that flat container....now, GENTLY pour the warm water over the shell of the tortoise (GENTLY AND SLOWLY) and continue to do this until the water in that flat container reaches just below the torts chin....let your tort soak for about 20 to 30 minutes...if your house has the air conditioning running then you will want to make sure that you keep the water warm for the tort while he is soaking....

Then when you are done soaking your tortoise...gently and slowly place him into the hospital enclosure under the uva/uvb/heat bulb....this should be left on for your tort for at least 8 hours a day....I would not suspect that your tort is going to be interested in food right away.. .. I would get him romaine lettuce, red lettuce and green lettuce and cut it up really small and put it on a flat plate and offer it to him after a couple of days of doing the soaking...no more veggies.

Are you able to let this tort be outside in the natural sunlight at all?


----------



## sakura1234

ascott said:


> Please explain to your uncle that the tortoise is extremely sick and it is sick because of the way he is being cared for....I would make sure that this tort is supplied with an artificial UVA/UVB bulb that he can purchase as a pet shop there....he needs it to be no closer to that tort than 12 inches...and the enclosure should be changed to a container something like this;
> 
> http://www.foodservicedirect.com/pr...eel-Tote.htm?gclid=CM2Dnp3imrECFaMaQgodIEHnCQ
> 
> remove the top/lid...I would get a couple of 100% cotton towels and fold them so that they fit smoothly in the bottom of the tote (making a soft ground for the tort to rest on)...I would then set up the uva/uvb/heat bulb on one end of the enclosure and leave nothing over the other end of the enclosure....this is not the ideal set up but it will serve as a hospital type enclosure/set up....we can go over a permanent set up later after you get this tort past this horrible medical situation...
> 
> I would get a flat container, something like this;
> 
> http://www.restockit.com/rubbermaid...7588969&ci_sku=3304CL&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla
> 
> Do not use the lid to what ever container of this style that you use...so get a container that you can fill with warm water (the temp you would use for a human baby) and fill it and have it ready....gently place your tort in that flat container....now, GENTLY pour the warm water over the shell of the tortoise (GENTLY AND SLOWLY) and continue to do this until the water in that flat container reaches just below the torts chin....let your tort soak for about 20 to 30 minutes...if your house has the air conditioning running then you will want to make sure that you keep the water warm for the tort while he is soaking....
> 
> Then when you are done soaking your tortoise...gently and slowly place him into the hospital enclosure under the uva/uvb/heat bulb....this should be left on for your tort for at least 8 hours a day....I would not suspect that your tort is going to be interested in food right away.. .. I would get him romaine lettuce, red lettuce and green lettuce and cut it up really small and put it on a flat plate and offer it to him after a couple of days of doing the soaking...no more veggies.
> 
> Are you able to let this tort be outside in the natural sunlight at all?



Okay. Thanks. Yea, it's able to be in the natural sunlight. Should I put it in the sun?


----------



## ascott

If you are able to get him some natural sun time that is better than any artificial uva/uvb/heat lamp you can offer....BUT, if you place him outside for sun time you must be sure that he can get up himself and move to a shady/cooler spot if he begins to get to hot....if this tort is weak he may not be able to easily move so when you place him outside, make sure he can walk about and get to the shade...don't just place him out in the sun and walk away....also, where ever you let him be outside for sun time must be a secure area, so he does not wander off and get lost also so that some predator does not come and take him away....

Also, be sure to still set up the hospital enclosure....if you give him at least a couple of hours outside time (with access to shade too) every day then you will not need to get a uva/uvb light but you will still need to make sure to have a heat bulb to offer at least 85 degrees constantly in that hospital enclosure...and also do the warm water soaks....no more veggies....yes, offer him the lettuces I mentioned to begin with....

How has your tort been given water all of this time? If he is dehydrated, which he also looks to be...do not be alarmed if he sinks his head into the water and remains that way for a few minutes (you will see his neck moving swallowing water) drinking in water---this would actually be a fantastic thing if he did ....

Just for your reference.....this give some good basic information for you to read and learn from....

http://www.reptilechannel.com/care-sheets/star-tortoise.aspx


----------



## sakura1234

THE TORTOISE OPENED ITS EYES WHEN BEING RINSED WITH WARM WATER. XD 
THANKS A LOT EVERYONE.


----------



## ascott

> THE TORTOISE OPENED ITS EYES WHEN BEING RINSED WITH WARM WATER. XD



Fantastic, every little thing is a good thing....please do let him have warm water soaks where he is resting his entire body in the shallow water (water deep enough to reach under his chin)...this is such an helpful thing....hopefully he will sink his head in and drink a bunch the next time round.....

Keep us updated please....


----------



## sakura1234

Okay.  Thank you.


----------

